
Google shutters Bulletin, its hyperlocal news experiment - hhs
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/26/google-bulletin-shuts-down-news-app/
======
elkos
It's pretty interesting that I haven't seen aot of people talking about it.

~~~
neaden
I never even heard of it before now.

